# How soon do you call the midwife?



## Pickles77

When do you call the midwife when you are having a home birth? This is my second baby and nothing is happening at the moment, but I keep thinking, when it does start, how soon do I call them? Is it the same as if you were going to the hospital? With my first, my waters broke before anything started and I called then and they sent someone out in a few hours to check me. So that was a bit different. Just want to be prepared! My midwife probably told me, but I can't remember!


----------



## lozzy21

I think you ring them as soon as you think your in labour just to give them a warning.


----------



## JenStar1976

I was told to ring when either my waters had broken (which they didn't) or when your contractions are 3-4 minutes apart. You'd need to check with your own midwife as each area has different policies. x


----------



## Blob

Hmmm this is something i wonder too...


----------



## wannabubba#4

I was told to ring as soon as I felt anything haha -but my last labour was just over 2 hours start to finish - I am sure they'd rather examine you and then leave again, at least knowing what was happening than to not know.

xx


----------



## Rmar

Call and tell what is going on with your labour at the start. They'll know whether you need them to be there and if it turns out to be too early, they would probably rather be early than late.


----------



## madasa

Ask your midwife! I think each unit varies on what they like, how much notice they want and it might also vary depending on how far the MW has to travel and wheter or not it's your 1st baby... I was told to call them again when my ctx were about 7mins apart... but if it had been a first baby I could have left it a bit later, as first babies are usually a bit slower coming.


----------



## Pickles77

Well I had her today! I called when they were 10 mins apart and they said they could send someone or I could wait till I wanted someone. So I waited. Oops! I called when they were 5 mins apart, and it went from that to one on top of the other in a matter of minutes and the midwife was at the door while my husband delivered that baby on the bathroom floor. She really just shot out of me! Anyway, so I would guess if its your second baby, maybe get someone out to you a bit quicker than I did! We are all great and I can't believe I gave birth 5 hours ago!


----------



## JenStar1976

Pickles77 said:


> Well I had her today! I called when they were 10 mins apart and they said they could send someone or I could wait till I wanted someone. So I waited. Oops! I called when they were 5 mins apart, and it went from that to one on top of the other in a matter of minutes and the midwife was at the door while my husband delivered that baby on the bathroom floor. She really just shot out of me! Anyway, so I would guess if its your second baby, maybe get someone out to you a bit quicker than I did! We are all great and I can't believe I gave birth 5 hours ago!

Oh my word!!! Fantastic news! Congratulations! Why on earth are on here after 5 hours :dohh:! Well done you! Well done to your hubbie too - what's bubba called, how much did she weigh? :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madasa

Grats! cant wait for more details and pix!

Sounds like a lovely birth! YAY!! for the maternal foetal ejection reflex!


----------



## mamato2more

Oh my goodness! That's wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## Pickles77

JenStar1976 said:


> Oh my word!!! Fantastic news! Congratulations! Why on earth are on here after 5 hours :dohh:! Well done you! Well done to your hubbie too - what's bubba called, how much did she weigh? :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx

We named her Alice Kathryn. 7lbs 13.5oz! I was on here 5 hours after because I was putting my son to bed so had a few minutes of me time on the computer while he was falling asleep! I'll write my story in another thread later. 
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a160/cartydog/IMG_4533.jpg


----------



## kate.m.

Congratulations! Sounds like an eventful birth!


----------



## Rmar

That's amazing, congrats!


----------



## lolly25

Congratulations x x


----------



## milkmachine

wow! not the end i expected to read to this thread!! well done mama!


----------



## Blob

Teehee congrats :) 

I was just going to answer this thread that my MW gave me a chat on what to do if my baby came before she arrived...because she said she didnt think they would make it how fast DD came :shock: Though then we joked that she's prob jinxed it and will be a 24hr one :rofl:


----------

